# Need Sony A77 autofocus advice



## kenerickson (Apr 4, 2014)

I recently upgraded from a A57 to a A77.   When I mount my Tokina 75-300 lens , it is constantly hunting and trying to focus without me pressing the shutter button half-way.  I went through the book, and the onboard help menus without finding a solution.  I do not remember this lens doing this on the A57 body. Am I missing something?


----------



## ConradM (Apr 4, 2014)

Do you have eye start AF enabled?


----------



## kenerickson (Apr 4, 2014)

I just checked, and yes , I do.


----------



## ConradM (Apr 4, 2014)

kenerickson said:


> I just checked, and yes , I do.



So is that the issue? Sounds like it...


----------



## kenerickson (Apr 4, 2014)

I just turned off eye start autofocus and remounted the 75-300.  Took care of it.   Thanks Conrad!   The help is very much appreciated.


----------



## ConradM (Apr 4, 2014)

Np!


----------

